# UAE spider non biting but annoying ants...



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They just are everywhere. I can not stand them. They come out of my walls in the living room, out of the a crack in the wall around the bathtub, thru the window sills in all the rooms, from the sink area in the wall, and the list goes on. They are just continuously zooming around looking and looking. I watched them take a cockroach on their backs across the room, into their wall the other morning. I dont see cockroaches often, but I do see the ants with them. UGGGHHHH YUCK But it is the little ants that I am just fed up with. Is there anything to do about them? Keep in mind I live in disco ghetto where the people will not do much of anything so just any way you guys have deal with them. I never leave out any type of food and try not to drop a crumb as if I do, there will be 100 ants in 30 min where ever it was. And for some reason, i will walk in the bathroom sometimes and there will be 200 or so just in the sink sitting there ??? No water in it, no reason, they are just in the sink ??? 

 frustrated


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Get yourself a gecko. I never had any ants in my place until the maid killed the gecko that used to run about and hide under the furniture.

Apparently ants also hate cinnamon, never tried it though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What I really want to see is what the apartment beside me where they cook all the nasty food in actually looks like inside it. Something tells me, that it is the problem. If there is nothing for them to eat, they wouldnt be here or not nearly in this amount of numbers. And it just seems like they have gotten worse each month


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It may be the weather. I've also noticed that I have the pesky little ants roaming all over. I took a can of Raid to them earlier, so will see whether they have been exterminated tomorrow morning.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

you could get pest control in but if your neighbours are crawling with the little f***ers there probably isn't much point. x


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Get the piff paff barrier spray and spray it on all the 'entrances' then go out, that stuff could kill a cat. I spray it outside the front and patio doors and anywhere else I suspect the little blighters might come in.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

justforus said:


> Get the piff paff barrier spray and spray it on all the 'entrances' then go out, that stuff could kill a cat. I spray it outside the front and patio doors and anywhere else I suspect the little blighters might come in.


try using salt our hotel management used it on the ants in my room now i have no more ants:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Poor innocent little ants. I feel so bad for them. The thought of you flushing them down your sink....just plain cruel Jynxy :sad:

Try getting rid of your neighbours....ant problem solved (and also the bad cooking smell problem solved)


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Piff Paff's the answer


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

flowers of sulphur...... worked with red fire ants in HK..... just dust it along their trails..also RAID make a product for ants...in Spain we call them little white houses... a few ant go through it but don't die immediately, but carry the toxin back to the nest, where it kills all the ants, including the queen.

I'll get the correct name for you later


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> flowers of sulphur...... worked with red fire ants in HK..... just dust it along their trails..also RAID make a product for ants...in Spain we call them little white houses... a few ant go through it but don't die immediately, but carry the toxin back to the nest, where it kills all the ants, including the queen.
> 
> I'll get the correct name for you later


You like spending time on the Dubai forum, don't you Dunny?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> flowers of sulphur...... worked with red fire ants in HK..... just dust it along their trails..also RAID make a product for ants...in Spain we call them little white houses... a few ant go through it but don't die immediately, but carry the toxin back to the nest, where it kills all the ants, including the queen.
> 
> I'll get the correct name for you later


We used this in DG, worked very well.


----------

